# What's going on??? I got my period 6 days EARLY!



## Life_is_good

I'm TTC, and would really like to hear from someone who can tell me what's going on. I got my period, (or what looks like it) this afternoon, which is 6 days early. This never happened before, it is always right on time. What is going on? Is there any chance that can be pregnant and my body is messed up with hormones or something? And what if I take a pregnancy test? If I am pregnant, the date of conception would have been 16 days ago... Any ideas?????


----------



## Destiny08

how long are your cycles normally? and is the blood like normal AF? or is it lighter? are you getting the usual cramps etc?


----------



## eris

I'm several days early myself, but this is a period or a chemical. :( I'm never early! 

Hope yours is IB and not the issue I'm having whatever it is!


----------



## wildworld

Are you recently off BCP? When I came off mine, my usual 30 day cycle turned to 26!


----------



## eris

wildworld said:


> Are you recently off BCP? When I came off mine, my usual 30 day cycle turned to 26!

How many cycles does it take to go back to normal? OR does it ever go back to normal?


----------



## Life_is_good

My period usually lasts 5 days. What I got today was a surprise, it came on fast and out of the blue, and lighter in texture than what my normal period is.... normally my period starts off slow, but today it looks like what they call 'breakthrough bleeding"...


----------



## Life_is_good

Destiny08 said:


> how long are your cycles normally? and is the blood like normal AF? or is it lighter? are you getting the usual cramps etc?

28 day cycle, (period lasts 5 days). I never get cramps. But normally with my period I get tired, pick fights (silly I know!) and this is not happening. I think the blood is a bit more watery but still red. My period never starts off this rapid... I was really surprised.


----------



## Life_is_good

wildworld said:


> Are you recently off BCP? When I came off mine, my usual 30 day cycle turned to 26!

No, I am not taking BCP, and haven't in years....


----------



## Life_is_good

Destiny08 said:


> how long are your cycles normally? and is the blood like normal AF? or is it lighter? are you getting the usual cramps etc?

I also have heartburn, and my stomach "gurgles" for the last week.... so weird this never happens.


----------



## floridasian

eris said:


> wildworld said:
> 
> 
> Are you recently off BCP? When I came off mine, my usual 30 day cycle turned to 26!
> 
> How many cycles does it take to go back to normal? OR does it ever go back to normal?Click to expand...

It's different for everyone. My cycles has always been around 26 days (+ or - one day), before, during, and after many years of BC. Nothing ever changed it. The flow of my period was lighter when I was on the pill but other than that the cycle stayed the same - even immediately after I started and stopped taking it.


----------



## wildworld

eris said:


> wildworld said:
> 
> 
> Are you recently off BCP? When I came off mine, my usual 30 day cycle turned to 26!
> 
> How many cycles does it take to go back to normal? OR does it ever go back to normal?Click to expand...

My doctor told me 6-8 weeks x


----------

